# Bucket hook install



## flyboy940 (Jun 7, 2021)

What type of bucket hook do I need for Mahindra 1626 bucket. Lip on top of bucket is to narrow for hook.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello flyboy940, welcome to the forum.

My neighbor has this same problem. Here is one possibility for a Kubota bucket: 









Kubota™ Pin-On Buckets - BoltOnHooks LLC


Bolt-On Hooks and other accessories for Kubota compact tractors. KBOH




www.boltonhooks.com


----------

